# Lard now at Sam's Club!



## Arthur Dent (Sep 2, 2017)

Today whilst perusing the oils isle at my local Sam's Club, what did I spy but a whole stack of 8 pound tubs of Snow Cap lard!  This is the first time I have ever found lard at Sam's.  If my freezer wasn't already stuffed to the gills I would have picked up a tub or two.  I don't remember the exact price, but it was about $1 per pound.
I thought someone might be interested, might be worth checking if you have a Sam's near you.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 2, 2017)

Snowcap lard is the only lard that never got dossy for me.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 3, 2017)

Why do you need to freeze it? Surely you can blow through a couple tubs before their expiration date!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Sep 3, 2017)

16 pounds of lard would last me way past the expiration date.  I keep all my oils frozen when possible as I don't make soap all that often.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 3, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> Today whilst perusing the oils isle at my local Sam's Club, what did I spy but a whole stack of 8 pound tubs of Snow Cap lard!  This is the first time I have ever found lard at Sam's.  If my freezer wasn't already stuffed to the gills I would have picked up a tub or two.  I don't remember the exact price, but it was about $1 per pound.
> I thought someone might be interested, might be worth checking if you have a Sam's near you.



Which Sam's? I don't remember how close you are to Marion. I don't need any right now (I just bought a 50lb block from Soaper's Choice and more than half of that is in the freezer right now) but in the future...


----------



## Arthur Dent (Sep 3, 2017)

Rusti said:


> Which Sam's?



It was the one in Marion.  It was about 2/3 of the way down the isle.  They had a big stack of them yesterday.  If they still have it next time we go I plan to get a couple of tubs, should have some freezer space freed up by then.


----------

